

Deep Tracing of Internet Explorer - emontero1
http://ejohn.org/blog/deep-tracing-of-internet-explorer/

======
shawndrost
Knowing John Resig, we'll get a blog post in 6 weeks showing a 30% speedup in
jQuery in ie6 and 7. This man is a machine.

~~~
subbu
30% would be an unfair expectation to set for John :)

~~~
kwamenum86
under or overestimate?

~~~
0x7feb38ad
Under. John is known for his insane optimizations, achieving speed ups of up
to 800%. [http://blog.jquery.com/2007/07/01/jquery-113-800-faster-
stil...](http://blog.jquery.com/2007/07/01/jquery-113-800-faster-still-20kb/)

------
woid
I think dynaTrace guys did something insane. Kudos!

Believe me I was doing some IE stuff (BHOs) and working with their COM
extension model is one of my worst experiences (right after creating installer
using WiX system).

btw. check out my web-dev tools at <http://binaryage.com> :-)

------
NathanKP
That is pretty incredible. I thought that the "Develop" menu and JavaScript
profiler in Safari were great, but this deep tracing tool looks even better.

------
adatta02
I wonder how this gets such detailed information about network and DOM events
without injecting debug signals into the browser binaries?

~~~
jcapote
Can't you do this through COM? (Isn't that the point? I dunno, I've never
programmed windows stuff...)

~~~
zmimon
Yes. You can do nearly all this stuff just by hooking into MS's published
interfaces. I've done many pieces of it myself, but seeing it tied together
like this so comprehensively is amazing.

------
mjw
Anyone have any tips for memory profiling tools, other than the one mentioned
in the article comments?
(<http://www.softwareverify.com/javascript/memory/feature.html>, Windows-only,
Firefox-only, non-free)

------
Hexstream
How hard would it be for browser makers to make the kinds of information this
tool needs readily available (instead of the tool maker to write very low-
level code, basically a giant hack) and how much work would this save for the
makers of tools such as dynaTrace?

------
mey
This is head and shoulders above Fiddler 2 for giving you a complete picture
of what's going on.

~~~
mey
Some tools I use

    
    
      Network
       WireShark (Cross Platform)
       Fiddler 2 (Win32)
         (Inject into SSL Requests)
      Browers Instrumenting
       Firebug (Firefox)
        FireQuery
        FireRainbow
       Html Validator (FireFox)
       Selenium IDE (FireFox)
       LeetKey (FireFox, mucking with URLEncoding/Base64 etc)
       Internet Explore Developer Tools (IE of course)
       Chrome's built in tools
       Safari's built in tools

